# White film



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok the other day I noticed that my angelfish have a white film on them the black one was really noticable but then i seen all 4 have it..I was told to use melafix but don't know if anyone has any idea's that would b awsome I love these guys and don't wanna lose them..There starting to get sluggish now and pinning there fins down so please help ASAP..


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds like they will need to be medicated. I would get come melafix asap.

However, it's also useful to diagnose the problem.
A whitish film, you say? Are there any ulcers, or patches on the gills? Does it look like Columnarish?

Is it more of a cottony fungus?

Is it more like a bluish-white film? strained breathing caused by gill damage, or peeling skin? (Chilodonella)

Could it be Slime Disease? Whitish film, reddened areas, flashing.



http://www.klsnet.com/files/fishchart.htm


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

No none of that just like a pure white film over there whole body like slimmy looking no red spots no nothing just the film..No ulcers or wounds there in awsome condition besides this..I have melefix here just wanted to make sure it was ok to use on them...


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay, just move the pleco before you treat the tank with melafix.


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

ok sounds good thanks!! Hope this works i really love my angels had them since they where baby's..


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Good luck  Keep up with small daily water changes (20%), keep the tank warm (80-81F) and well aerated (with an airstone) and make sure you properly dose the medication.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Any pictures of the affected angels?


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

no I have been trying and can't get one that looks good enough to tell...Well today he looks like he's melting sorta it's really wierd hopefully that can help ya out. I will keep trying to get a pic..still no red spots or anything just looks kinda like when we get a sunburn and we peel but more slimmy looking...


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok this is the best that I can do you can see it on the black one hope it helps


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok 3 of my angels died this morning  I have mp precious left I need some help I don't wanna lose this one I will break down in tears...lol She is still eating and swimming she isn't as bad as the black one was and she is the only one left. I plan on going to store today so if anyone has anything please tell me so i can go get some different stuff bc the melafix doesn't seem to b working!!


----------

